# My biggest Yellow River Bass 1 day after my Bday



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Turned 31 on Saturday and today I landed my biggest bucketmouth ever from Yellow River. A little belated bday present I guess as she was 8.6 lbs on my Rapala digital scale and she fell for a sweet beaver a little north of 87 bridge. Wasn't much of a fight, caught her about 10 ft from the boat flipping some grass. She was beautiful though, even more as I watched her swim away....Water was still extremely high and temps were between 78 and 80 degrees. Current was flying. I was shaking a while after landing her.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine gal!!!! Especially in the local river!!!! Great job!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fine river fish there!!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Very nice...... good job.
Just to beat everyone go it....................that's too many pictures which means she was out of the water too long.....you shouldn't hold her by the lip.......is bass season even in?........I hate when people take the extended arm photos......and are you sure you released her?..........There ya go. LOL. Seriously though great fish.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

STUD river fish !!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

How long do you think she was? Pretty fish


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

pig!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice slob! let em grow for another awesome catch!! congrat's


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Beaver....gets em every time! Nice fish.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday. I remember the first big bass I caught. I was shaking so bad I didn't think I was going to be able to get the hook out. 

My birthday was Saturday as well. Sadly I didn't go fishing. Went and checked out a boat for sale, but it was rougher then owner said. So I sat on the computer watching fishing videos eating cake.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

that there's a G-O-RILLA! GOOD JOB:thumbup:


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

What a hog!! Short fight just means less time to worry about losing her. Great catch!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy Moly! Congrats!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks everyone, been telling the story at work all day. I just started throwing the full size sweet beavers here the last few weeks at Tensaw, Blackwater, Perdido, and Yellow. I don't get many bites but they are quality. They put 10 and a half lbs of spots in the boat for my Tensaw tournament and got me a check. I was only throwing smallie beavers for a while, but i think I'm off that kick now. Regarding length: I have a 15 inch bump board. I wear 9.5 shoes. She was longer than both of those put together. I would say 26 inches in length.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Turned 31 on Saturday and today I landed my biggest bucketmouth ever from Yellow River. A little belated bday present I guess as she was 8.6 lbs on my Rapala digital scale and she fell for a sweet beaver a little north of 87 bridge. Wasn't much of a fight, caught her about 10 ft from the boat flipping some grass. She was beautiful though, even more as I watched her swim away....Water was still extremely high and temps were between 78 and 80 degrees. Current was flying. I was shaking a while after landing her.



Hell Yeah. Congrats...

NJD


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome bass! There are some great fish in that river.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice football there.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome catch, my personal best bass was about that size, I completely understand your excitement. 
I was pumped for a month!!!:notworthy:


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Footballs and Football season. NICE!


----------

